# brakes squeak when released?



## glDEST97 (Oct 13, 2007)

when i brake my brakes dont make any noise but when i release them they make a high pitched squeak on my mkIII jetta any ideas?


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: brakes squeak when released? (glDEST97)*

If the car has rear drum brakes i would say that the rear brake shoes are squeaking against the backing plates. If this is the case you could put some grease on the contact points between the backing plate and brake shoes (there is supposed to be grease there it just wears off after time)


----------



## glDEST97 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: brakes squeak when released? (dacolino)*

what kind of grease?


----------



## PGHDub08 (Nov 11, 2007)

wheel bearing grease would be fine if you have it at your house


----------

